#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм - общий >  > > >  >  >  Тибетские пословицы!

## Платон

Найдены через Яндекс. Передают мудрость и дух тибетского народа.  :Smilie:  

Если проблема имеет решение - то волноваться незачем, если решения нет - то волноваться бессмысленно

Тигр полосат снаружи, человек полосат внутри.

Одной руки не достаточно, чтобы произвести звук хлопка.

Даже если вас не поймали за недобродетельным поступком, божества  ловят вас каждый раз.

Если ученик готов, учитель приходит.

Если на собачий зуб долго молиться, то и он святым станет.

Однажды встав на Путь, с него уже не уйти - потому, что куда бы ты не пошёл везде Путь.

Поскольку лошадь не обладает природой льва, не называй ее львом.

Не надо  приставлять голову яка к туловищу барана.

Душевная боль у человека это следствие его собственных эгоистических поступков.


Мы едим чтобы жить а не живем чтобы есть.

Каждой голове - своя шапка.

Если родился в теле осла, то наслаждайся вкусом травы.

Лучше плохо исполнить свою карму чем хорошо чужую. 

Возведи дамбу перед наводнением.

Лучший способ прочистить раковину - дунуть в неё.

Никогда не знаешь что наступит раньше -следующий день или слудюущая жизнь. 

Не-медитация - лучшая медитация.

Путешествие это возвращение к истокам.

Лучше прожить один день тигром, чем тысячу дней овцой.

Если сердце чисто, то чудо произойдет.

Можно привести коня к реке, но нельзя заставить коня пить.

Легковерие питает легковерие и кончается в лицемерии.

Пусть даже веревка порвалась уже девять раз, - мы должны связать ее и в десятый.

Истина как вершина: она одна, а путей к ней много.

Каждый человек властелин своей мудрости.

Ученик не должен бросаться на учителя, "как собака бросается на кусок 
мяса.

Умный человек ни за что не станет играть с единорогом в чехарду.

Если ты слишком умный, можешь совсем ничего не понять.

Если проблему можно решить то зачем о ней думать?

Помыв зубы помойте и ум.

Обдумывай то, что говоришь; пережевывай то, что ешь.

Язык толпы может поколебать и гору. Дружная стая воробьев может одолеть оленя.

В массе людей найдется мудрец; среди камней и земли найдется золото и серебро.

Одному человеку трудно жить, одним поленом костра не разведешь.

Лошадь узнаешь во время езды; человека узнаешь во время знакомства.

Достоинства лошади не в седле, красота человека не в одежде.

Умный человек убеждает словом, дурак действует кулаком.

Лес не без кривых деревьев, мир не без людей с недостатками.

Грязь с лица можно смыть, грязь с души не соскрести.

Кто не взбирался на высокие горы и отвесные скалы, тот не попадет на широкую равнину.

Пришло счастье - будь бдителен; пришло горе - будь стоек.

Голодному и коровьи рога кажутся нежными, для сытого и мясо барашка будет жестким.

Без шутки не бывает смеха, без глины не покроешь крышу.

Чем красиво наряжаться, лучше знаниями вооружаться.

----------

Аллодой (25.12.2010), Андрей Кучеренко (24.09.2010), Владимир Николаевич (21.03.2018), Егор С. (23.09.2010), Нея (04.01.2011)

----------


## Gaia

еще есть тиб. пословица: раздвоенной иглой ничего не сошьешь

----------


## Борис

В порядке шутки:

"Заставь глупца простирания выполнять - он себе руки сотрет и расшибет лоб"  :Smilie: )

"Пока на небе не раздастся раскат грома - домохозяин Прибежище не примет!"  :Smilie:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (21.09.2010)

----------


## Юлия Селина

Я могу рассказать, откуда пошла пословица: "Если на собачий зуб долго молиться, то и он святым станет" если кто не знает...

----------


## Борис

Когда-то, кажется, читал об этом...

Расскажите, если не сложно!

----------


## Fat

Тоже в порядке шутки, тибетская армейская пословица:

На каждую хитрую мудрость найдутся искусные средства.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

И всякий ворон мнит себя гарудой на трупе тигра

----------


## Aufschnaiter

Есть хорошая русская пословица: "что русскому здорово, то немцу смерть". ИМХО, для иллюстации каких то мыслей лучше прибегать к русским пословицам и поговоркам. Потому как основная задача пословиц и поговорок - преподносить сложное просто. А про полосатого тигра, яка и единорога... Ну не знаю не знаю : ))
 ЗЫ  ///// Одной руки не достаточно, чтобы произвести звук хлопка ////
ДА???? Барт Симпсон в одной из серий показал как опровергнуть эту тысячелетнюю мудрость : ))))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Аминадав

> Одной руки не достаточно, чтобы произвести звук хлопка.


Кстати, у меня отлично получается хлопать одной ладонью. Попробуйте, у вас тоже получится  :Smilie:

----------


## Борис

И подзатыльник - тоже "хлопок одной ладонью"!  :Smilie:

----------


## Ни-ла

Лев - смелый  хищник, но и он попадается в капканы
Як - сильный работяга, оказывается в упряжи для распахивания земли
Попугай - красноречивая птица, но и она не может заговорит повара, желающего ее убить
обезьяна - ловкая и наглая, но и она попадает в сети охотника
мышь - хитрый зверек, но и она не может перехитрить человека.
Человек - не смел
                 не силен
                 не красноречив
                 не ловок и не хитер
Но он МУДР, по этому ему подвластно все!

Индийская мудрость.

----------


## Stranniks

А как же мудрость снежного льва?  :Wink:

----------


## matoos

> Лев - смелый  хищник, но и он попадается в капканы
> Як - сильный работяга, оказывается в упряжи для распахивания земли
> Попугай - красноречивая птица, но и она не может заговорит повара, желающего ее убить
> обезьяна - ловкая и наглая, но и она попадает в сети охотника
> мышь - хитрый зверек, но и она не может перехитрить человека.
> Человек - не смел
>                  не силен
>                  не красноречив
>                  не ловок и не хитер
> ...


Настя, прекрасно, кстати, выглядишь на фото,  да не мудр человек, омрачен, в этом рамс. 
всего лучшго, м.

----------


## Маруся

Когда по жизни тяжело, помогает следующее:
"Сколько раз в жизни нам казалось, что мы чего-то не переживем. Но мы это пережили.
Поэтому надо расслабиться: мы все переживем, а если не переживем (умрем), то нас это тоже не будет волновать!"
 :Wink:

----------


## Aion

> У нас ходил на ритрит один такой гуру – специалист по социальному альпинизму. Хотел набраться эзотерического вокабуляра для общей эрудиции. Я его раз спросил – а чего ты сам за семьсот грин сосешь, если все рецепты знаешь? А он говорит – есть, мол, тибетская пословица: «учитель может летать, а может не летать»…
> 
> Виктор Пелевин
> Тхаги

----------

Аллодой (25.12.2010), Содпа Тхарчен (21.09.2010)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Есть ещё такая известная пословица — «В каждой долине свой диалект, у каждого ламы своя Дхарма».

----------

Артем Тараненко (21.09.2010), Владимир Николаевич (21.03.2018), Ринчен Намгьял (21.09.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

[QUOTE=Борис;150119]В порядке шутки:

"Заставь глупца простирания выполнять - он себе руки сотрет и расшибет лоб"  :Smilie: )

Здесь не тот случай. Это мудро наоборот. Лама Цонкапа сделал 3 с половиной миллиона простираний по сто тысяч перед каждым из 35 будд покаяния на камне на котором остались глубокие следы от его рук и пятна крови. Хотя он был Манджушри в теле человека и ему на самом деле не нужно было этого делать он показал что для очищения отрицательной кармы в реальности нужно приложить огромные усилия.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011), Нандзед Дордже (21.09.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Вы думаете у воплощенного Манджушри не было более доходчивого, а главное экономичного для здоровья способа объяснить что-то про очищение негативной кармы?

 :Smilie: ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))

Цонкапа был человеком - это однозначно. И однажды тоже едва не умер от допущенной некогда ошибки - пришлось спрашивать у божеств, что делать, чтобы продлить жизнь. Все это свидетельствует о сугубой человечности Цонкапы и наличии у него кармы в потоке сознания на тот момент. И Будда был человеком. Вопросы воплощенности в ком-либо Будд и Бодхисаттв ннесравненно тоньше, нежели грубое понимание прямо - дескать он и был Манджушри. Кстати, тибетские Учителя часто напоминают, что гораздо полезнее для практики восприятие Будды Шакьямуни человеком, достигшим всего ценой собственных усилий, о чем заповедал своим ученикам и сам Будда Шакьямуни. Не нужно грубых уподоблений - они  хороши лишь для тех, кто не может обрести знание своим трудом по причине отсутствия способностей, а идет сугубым путем веры.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Вы думаете у воплощенного Манджушри не было более доходчивого, а главное экономичного для здоровья способа объяснить что-то про очищение негативной кармы?
> 
> ))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> Цонкапа был человеком - это однозначно. И однажды тоже едва не умер от допущенной некогда ошибки - пришлось спрашивать у божеств, что делать, чтобы продлить жизнь. Все это свидетельствует о сугубой человечности Цонкапы и наличии у него кармы в потоке сознания на тот момент. И Будда был человеком. Вопросы воплощенности в ком-либо Будд и Бодхисаттв ннесравненно тоньше, нежели грубое понимание прямо - дескать он и был Манджушри. Кстати, тибетские Учителя часто напоминают, что гораздо полезнее для практики восприятие Будды Шакьямуни человеком, достигшим всего ценой собственных усилий, о чем заповедал своим ученикам и сам Будда Шакьямуни. Не нужно грубых уподоблений - они  хороши лишь для тех, кто не может обрести знание своим трудом по причине отсутствия способностей, а идет сугубым путем веры.


Все-таки Лама Цонкапа это и есть Манджушри в человеческом теле. И то что он сделал столько простираний это как раз самый прямо доходчивый способ объяснения про очищение негативной кармы. Когда Манджушри общался с Ламой Цонкапой это было как игра. Один Манджушри обращается к другому. Но со стороны это выглядело как общение человека с божеством. Также Будда Шакьямуни одновременно показал в миллионах мирах одни и те же двенадцать деяний. Рождение, уход из дворца, аскеза, практика, достижение Нирваны как актер. Как наглядное пособие для людей, то как это возможно сделать. Про это всегда говорится и с другой стороны Его Святейшество говорит о том что взгляд на то что Будда был обычным человеком его больше вдохновляет.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Манджушри безошибочен, Цонкапа - нет (это следует из приведенного мною примера о внезапно проявившейся  угрозе смерти для него). 

А задним числоом можно все что угодно объяснитьь и оправдать - де, это была игра, упая и прочее. Факт говорит о наличии кармы и ошибок. Цонкапа от этого не становится менее святым, заметьте...

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011), Ринчен Намгьял (21.09.2010)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

> Манджушри безошибочен, Цонкапа - нет (это следует из приведенного мною примера о внезапно проявившейся  угрозе смерти для него). 
> 
> А задним числоом можно все что угодно объяснитьь и оправдать - де, это была игра, упая и прочее. Факт говорит о наличии кармы и ошибок. Цонкапа от этого не становится менее святым, заметьте...


То, что Лама Цонкапа совершил какую-то ошибку, хотя это могло лишь выглядеть как ошибка, просто видимость это не значит что он не Манджушри. Лама Сопа ринпоче говорил о том что когда божество воплощается в теле человека, из-за того что тело человека очень грязное и поскольку сознание опирается на грубое тело, то божество поневоле может испытывать омрачения.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Лакшми

"Руки народа -золото, голос народа -яд"

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

> божество поневоле может испытывать омрачения.


О чем это речь? Манджушри не испытывает омрачений по определению.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Манджушри конечно не испытывает клеш, но Нирманакайя Манджушри в человеческом теле это вопрос.

----------


## Майя П

материальное тело состоит из нечистых махабхут, поэтому омрачения - по определению. А вот трансформация нечистого в чистое - есть способ очищения - просветления. То есть лотос вырастает из грязи

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

> Манджушри конечно не испытывает клеш, но Нирманакайя Манджушри в человеческом теле это вопрос.


Будда Шакьямуни, согласно приводимой вами точке зрения тантр, тоже был нирманакаей, но не испытывал омрачений, во всяком случае после достижения просветления. Тогда вам стоит определить момент, когода же Цонкапа достииг просветления... Но этот момент не выделен в течение жизни (в его намтаре).

Кстати, возвращаясь к изначальному пункту обсуждения - вы не скажите, *почему Будда Шакьямуни не проявлял столь аскетичных и трудоемких по силам и времени способов проповеди, как миллионы поднесений мандалы до треснувшей кожи на пальцах и и простираний до кровавых ран, но просто объяснял Дхарму?*

----------


## Нико

Что-то вроде:

"Ясно увидь:
Бритая голова монахини
Такой и остаётся". 

bltas mthong gzigs gsal a ni btsun ma'i mgo

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (23.09.2010)

----------


## Нико

[QUOTE]


> Будда Шакьямуни, согласно приводимой вами точке зрения тантр, тоже был нирманакаей, но не испытывал омрачений, во всяком случае после достижения просветления. Тогда вам стоит определить момент, когода же Цонкапа достииг просветления... Но этот момент не выделен в течение жизни (в его намтаре).


Говорят, что лама Цонкапа достиг просветления в бардо, т.к. при жизни, оставаясь строгим монахом, не выполнял практику с супругой и потому не достиг ясного света по сути (не все праны удаётся ввести в центр. канал без этой практики). Поправьте, если я ошибаюсь.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Майя П

> *почему Будда Шакьямуни не проявлял столь аскетичных и трудоемких по силам и времени способов проповеди, как миллионы поднесений мандалы до треснувшей кожи на пальцах и и простираний до кровавых ран, но просто объяснял Дхарму?*


сейчас гордыни больше.... и ум стал более изощренным
а физического напряжения недостаточно... "о времена, о нравы"

----------


## Гелег

"Жирное тело аскета, одинокая красавица в постели, герой без шрамов - три вещи, которым не верит ум ".

----------

Артем Тараненко (23.09.2010), Владимир Николаевич (21.03.2018), Денис Евгеньев (25.09.2010), О-сэл Лхундруб (24.09.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

> Говорят, что лама Цонкапа достиг просветления в бардо, т.к. при жизни, оставаясь строгим монахом, не выполнял практику с супругой и потому не достиг ясного света по сути (не все праны удаётся ввести в центр. канал без этой практики).


Это действительно так говорят намтары.




> сейчас гордыни больше.... и ум стал более изощренным
> а физического напряжения недостаточно... "о времена, о нравы"


"Сейчас" для Цонкапы было 5 веков назад. И это не просто период времени, а законченный период развития Дхармы, согласно предсказаниям Будды Шакьямуни о 500-летних периодах его Учения (см. тред на форуме). И периоды характеризуются отнюдь не необходимостью физической аскезы или ее отсутствием.

Короче, я к тому, что религиозные сентенции о том, что Манджушри в виде Цонкапы так типа проповедовал - физическим напрягом до кровавых ран - просто бессмысленны. А истинных причин, почему практика Цонкапы имела на тот период столь экстремальный хар-р, никто на самом деле не знает. Как и о практике многих и многих других реализаторов в обозримой истории. Просто нужно говорить правду.

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Лама Цонкапа грубо говоря не достигал Пробуждения, поскольку это достижение уже было обретено давно. Его жизнь в человеческом теле это было как наглядное пособие. Также достижение бодхи в бардо это тоже лишь указание на возможность достижения бодхи в бардо.

----------

Dondhup (10.11.2010), Дондог (23.04.2011), Майя П (10.11.2010)

----------


## Майя П

> Короче, я к тому, что религиозные сентенции о том, что Манджушри в виде Цонкапы так типа проповедовал - физическим напрягом до кровавых ран - просто бессмысленны. А истинных причин, почему практика Цонкапы имела на тот период столь экстремальный хар-р, никто на самом деле не знает. Как и о практике многих и многих других реализаторов в обозримой истории. Просто нужно говорить правду.


замечательный ответ: это не так, а как -не знаю

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Тибетская пословица жесткая такая:

"Шустрый человек и в аду будет жить хорошо".

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011), Майя П (24.09.2010)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

> замечательный ответ: это не так, а как -не знаю


Я просто показал, что это не так. Везде, где есть религиозные тенденции, когда не знают ответа на вопрос, предпочитают изменить статус объекта влопрошания - чтобы вопроса как бы не было :Smilie: )). Собссно, я против этого тут и выступал на частном примере :Smilie: .

----------


## Майя П

> Тибетская пословица жесткая такая:
> 
> "Шустрый человек и в аду будет жить хорошо".


в бардо соориентируется... :Big Grin:  Практикуйте Пхову

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011), Же Ка (24.09.2010)

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> ... А истинных причин, почему практика Цонкапы имела на тот период столь экстремальный хар-р, никто на самом деле не знает. ..


Свой ретрит Цонкапа проводил по указанию и под руководством Манджушри.

----------

Дондог (23.04.2011)

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Ну и что? Это не значит, что мы понимаем причины такого экстрима. А подменять свое незнание красивыми сказаками про "это такая проповедь" не нужно. Это была практика для развития самого Цонкапы, и о содержании причн этого мы не ведаем.

А говорить мне, что я сам не знаю, но отвергаю, не кошерно :Smilie:  - Нагарджуна в своем апофатическом учении тоже ничего не утвердил, кроме примата отрицания. Называть его определение чего либо, хот нирваны, "отрицательным утверждением" язык повернется только у схоласта, втайне тупо религиозно поклоняющегося Нагарджуне. Отрицанием можно очистить, но ничего не утвердишь, кроме точки зрения :Smilie: .

----------


## Майя П

> Ну и что? Это не значит, что мы понимаем причины такого экстрима. А подменять свое незнание красивыми сказаками про "это такая проповедь" не нужно. Это была практика для развития самого Цонкапы, и о содержании причн этого мы не ведаем.
> 
> А говорить мне, что я сам не знаю, но отвергаю, не кошерно - Нагарджуна в своем апофатическом учении тоже ничего не утвердил, кроме примата отрицания. Называть его определение чего либо, хот нирваны, "отрицательным утверждением" язык повернется только у схоласта, втайне тупо религиозно поклоняющегося Нагарджуне. Отрицанием можно очистить, но ничего не утвердишь, кроме точки зрения.


Вы обладаете абсолютным видением как Нагарджуна или просто красивая поза - "вот какой я" - отрицаю .....и Нагарджуна и Будда все отрицали.....? Поздравляю.... :Kiss:

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Нет,я говорю по существу принципа, на котором построена моя речь здесь.

А что такое "абсолютное вИдение", не подскажете? В буддийском учении нет такого понятия. Всеведение? Но Нагарджуна не был Буддой. Тогда что? (если не затруднит)

Если же вы просто в запальчивости "употребили нечто абсолютное", то понятно - вы имели в виду мудрость. ИМХО, Нагарджуна имел свои и явно очерченные ограничения - потому и употреблял метод отрицания, но "пальцем показать", увы, не мог. А вот Будда, говорят даже молча Дхарму проповедовал - как в случае с цветком и Махакашьяпой. Почувствуйте разницу...

Просто метод объяснения через отрицание тоже относителен, как и все, то есть ограничен, не нужно его переоценивать, а то и просто напрямки давить авторитетом Нагарджуны. Это не буддийский подход, хотя многие буддисты его и любят :Smilie: .

----------


## Майя П

вот чем хорош треп в инете: мысль постепенно или скачкообразно расширяется, расширяется... и маленький ручеек превращается в полноводную реку, причем два раза в нее не войдешь.... и шорты превращаются в ... брюки.... 
пословицы превратились в полноводную реку ВСЕХ тем форума...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Митару

" Там где есть напряжение - чудес не бывает."

----------

Майя П (10.11.2010), Нея (06.01.2011)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

ཤེས་རབ་ལྡན་པས་ཉེས་པ་དག །
སེལ་བར་ནུས་ཀྱི་བླུན་པོས་མིན།།
ནམ་མཁའ་ལྡིང་གིས་དུག་ཅན་སྦྲུལ།།
གསོད་པར་ནུས་ཀྱི་ཁྭ་དས་མིན།།

Мудрец может исправлять свои ошибки, а глупец нет.
Гаруда может убивать ядовитых змей, а ворона нет.

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.03.2018), Ринчен Намгьял (10.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

А мне вот эта нравится:

ma 'gyur na blo min

Если это не меняется, это не ум (мысль)!

----------

Joy (14.11.2010), Артем Тараненко (10.11.2010), Владимир Николаевич (21.03.2018), Нея (06.01.2011), Цхултрим Тращи (10.11.2010)

----------


## Нико

> А что такое "абсолютное вИдение", не подскажете? В буддийском учении нет такого понятия.


Это вИдение абсолютной реальности, ни более, ни менее.





> Всеведение? Но Нагарджуна не был Буддой. Тогда что? (если не затруднит)


Нагарджуна явно был просветлённым существом, это следует непосредственно из его учений. 



> ИМХО, Нагарджуна имел свои и явно очерченные ограничения - потому и употреблял метод отрицания, но "пальцем показать", увы, не мог


.

О каких ограничениях идёт речь? См. в трудах Нагарджуны. По-моему, его в части толкования замысла Будды превзойти пока ещё никто не смог. 

[QUOTE]
А вот Будда, говорят даже молча Дхарму проповедовал - как в случае с цветком и Махакашьяпой. Почувствуйте разницу...

А разница в чём, собственно? Будда то молчал, то проповедовал. 




> Просто метод объяснения через отрицание тоже относителен, как и все, то есть ограничен, не нужно его переоценивать, а то и просто напрямки давить авторитетом Нагарджуны. Это не буддийский подход, хотя многие буддисты его и любят


Во-первых, Нагарджуна не ограничивался одним лишь методом "отрицания". Почитайте, напимер, его "Толкование бодхичитты". 
Во-вторых, его авторитет не на пустом месте возник. И никто не давит на него, просто изучать его труды -- было бы не лишне.

----------


## Майя П

слышала недавно такую поговорку:  "привычный человек может слона поднять..."

смысл: появился маленький слоник, и владелец слоненка каждый день его поднимает... однажды он вырастает, а привычка остается..и его поднимают вновь и вновь. :Embarrassment:

----------

Аня Приходящая (30.12.2010), Денис Евгеньев (14.11.2010), Кузьмич (31.12.2010), Нея (06.01.2011)

----------


## Кунсанг Рабтен

Гнев - самое худшее из всего, терпение - самое трудное из всего.

----------

Pema Sonam (30.12.2010), Александр Владленович Белоусов (30.12.2010), Джыш (30.12.2010)

----------


## Джыш

> Гнев - самое худшее из всего, терпение - самое трудное из всего.


Очень мудрая и познавательная пословица.

----------


## Майя П

> Очень мудрая и познавательная пословица.



имхо: терпение - самое трудное  :Mad:  - это напрягает..... когда не задумываешься - то как то само собой...

----------


## Yukko

Из книги "Тибетские пословицы", изданной LTWA.



> kha ba babs pa yag/ kha shul nyi ma dro//
> It's snowfall that makes
> The sun shine more warmly
> 
> grogs ngan bsten na spyod ngan las kyi yong //
> When a man moves in evil company
> Evil behaviour will come naturally
> 
> gros mi la dris// thag rang gi gcod//
> ...

----------

Владимир Николаевич (21.03.2018), Цхултрим Тращи (04.01.2011)

----------

